
Low-Tech Game Systems (2003) - rfreytag
http://www.thegamesjournal.com/articles/GameSystems4.shtml
======
aidenn0
A favorite pen-and-paper game of mine from back when I didn't want to listen
to the teacher was called "the stick figure man game"

It's two players. Player 1 draws a stick figure. Player 2 draws a hazard that
will result in the stick figure's imminent death. Player 1 draws something to
prevent the death. Neither player is allowed to repeat.

Usually neither player ever wins, but rather the lecture that the players were
ignoring comes to an end.

------
60654
For anyone interested in game systems, Mike Sellers' book is the best recent
introduction:

[https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Game-Design-Systems-
Approach...](https://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Game-Design-Systems-
Approach/dp/0134667603)

This blog post didn't really do much for me. The blog author's definition of
system is not how contemporary game development community uses the word. We
wouldn't call decks of cards "systems", they're just game pieces. Systems are
things more like "economy" or "crafting" \- networks of mechanics working
together.

------
ddingus
We evolved a car game called Slug Bug. Basically people look for VW Beetles.
At the time, the new one did not exist. We would have valued them at 1/3 to
1/2 old school bugs. Edit: we may have done just that. I just got word new
beetles were around for some game time. I must find my reference. Lol

Over the course of a few years, rules got made that turned it into a really
fun game.

One was you have to declare in specific form.

Slug bug blue! Or slug bugs two red one blue.

Bad form is no points, others can quickly take the call points by following
good form. An error might be saying slug bugs, when there is only one. Or
putting color before number. No nos.

If any part of the call is wrong, no points. Call remains open as long as bug
in reasonable view. Incomplete calls are no points. However, players can
correctly call a partial set of visible bugs and get those points.

Driver, if playing gets two points given, but cannot win with less than 4.

Bad call is negative the value of the call. We had a zero floor, but that got
exploited so negative scores were allowed.

It is a game of honor. The first kid to get that wrong caused the challenge
rules. If trip agenda permit, players petition driver, after a vote to
challenge. Driver returns to validate call if possible.

If not possible, players vote to validate call, vote again on intent
perception. Nefarious or honest mistake. That vote is grave, because a player
seen to be nefarious must have all calls confirmed with form.

NP calls, "Slug bug blue" Other players in good faith seek it and validate
with, "bug blue valid"

I have somewhere a verbose write up, "Let's play slug bug!" It contains some
lore, how it got started and the last ruleset used.

I wrote it right as the kids and their peers were entering that busy late
childhood. Saving it for later. Their kids.

At one point, several families were avid players and would tell me of their
sessions and proposed rules. I would communicate them to others so the game
was coherent no matter who was in the car.

Was kind of amazing to see evolve.

That one kid abusing it gelled the little community of players. We found out
how much people liked that car game. I remember working seriously on the
rules. A good game was in crisis. It had to be fun, fair, possible to be
redeemed.

That happens after three validated call sessions considered worthy games, not
just a trip to the store. At that point, everyone is once again peers, all
forgotten.

Sometimes the kids would contribute to the rule making. They were the
advocates of form. Just shouting shit was no fun. The structure had to be
learned, but simple enough to be fun. That cleaned up the game and made it a
thing. Others picked up on it and wanted to learn more.

So, why bother?

Well, I had fun with my kids. This game competed with early cellphones even.
It would not always compete with the INFOCOM games I had in the back seat HP
Palmtop running frotz, just FYI, but I digress!

There is a time and place for family car games and they are memorable. Play
slug bug, or one of your own creation. Make memories.

That is why. I hope more interesting and entertaining than the blog post too.
Enjoy! No sleight to the author. I just did not get much on this one, and
thought I would share something instead

~~~
fit2rule
In the 70's we used to play this game, only we called it Herbie. Any time
you'd see a VW bug, you'd call out "Herbie", and gain points. At the time
there was another kind of car that sort of looked like a Herbie from the rear
(a Morris Minor), which - if falsely called a Herbie, resulted in detracting a
point.

We can't play that game any more .. neither of those cars are on the road any
more. Instead, my kids literally slug each other every time they see a red
car, or a yellow car ..

